# Installation von TwinCAT unter Win7



## jensi-7910 (28 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe da mal ein paar Fragen zu Windows 7! Die Installation von TwinCAT 2.11 auf Win7 endet kurz vor Abschluss mit einer Fehlermeldung. 
Ich kann den Systemmanager und das PLC starten, allerdings steht der TwinCAT-Dienst nicht zur Verfügung. Wenn ich mich richtig informiert habe, läuft das TwinCAT auch nicht auf einem 64 Bit System. Da ich meinen Rechner eigentlich nur als "PG" für einen z.B. Hutschienen-PC (CX9010...) verwende, müsste das doch eigentlich egal sein. Aber auch hier kann ich über Broadcast Suche den CX nicht finden. Liegt das nun daran, dass sich mein Lokalsystem nicht im Configmode befindet, oder so. Oder ist das jetzt noch irgendein anderes Problem? Wie gesagt, das TwinCat auf dem Host Rechner ist vollig inaktiv. Bin mehr in der S7-Welt unterwegs und hab da nicht soviel Erfahrung.

Ach ja, die Alternative ein virtuelles Windows XP zu installieren um zunächt erst mal das TwinCAT zum Laufen zu bekommen funktioniert wahrscheinlich auch nicht, da diese Option unter Windows 7 Homeedition wohl auch nicht funktioniert. 

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? 

Jens


----------



## cas (30 November 2009)

Hasu du neben deiner Uhr (unten rechts) das TC-Symbol? Farbe?

Was agt den der TC-Dienst?

MfG CAS


----------



## jensi-7910 (30 November 2009)

Das Symbol ist vorhanden, aber grau eingefärbt. Die Anzeige lautet: TC-Dienst inaktiv.


----------



## cas (30 November 2009)

Klappt rechtsklick drauf und starten ?


----------



## enter (30 November 2009)

Hast du Admin rechte ?


----------



## jensi-7910 (30 November 2009)

Angemeldet bin ich als Administrator, das sollte doch reichen!!

Beim Versuch zu starten, erscheint dann die Fehlermeldung:
Fehler 0x426 beim Starten von TwinCAT-System

Ach ja, also bei der Installation von TwinCAT kommt zum Schluss folgender Dialog:
Fehler bei Selbstregistrierung
Die folgenden Dateien werden nicht selbstregistriert bzw. ihre Registrierung wurde nicht aufgehoben.
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\msxml4.dll
Fehler beim Zugriff auf OLE-Registrierung.

MfG


----------



## mazoellner (1 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
hatte das gleiche Problem, konnte es aber umgehn, in dem ich bei der Installation den Kompabilitätsmodus für windows xp sp3 eingeschaltet habe und zusätzlich als Administrator ausführen. Geht bis jetzt wunderbar. Einziger Wermutstropfen bis jetzt, dass das TwinCat Symbol nicht mehr in der Taskleiste angezeigt wird, aber lässt sich ja auch alles über den Eigenschaftsdialog im Startmenü einstellen. Und starten dann über den Systemmanager.

Gruß
Matthias


----------

